# Help! ! ! !



## sambigdeer (Jul 12, 2007)

HELP! ! ! !
I tend to take several minutes to compose a post; but I am being 'kicked off' before I can get it done and submitted.. Do you have automatic 'kick-out' set for only a few minutes or what might be my problem?
HELP!!!!!
SamBigDeer


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Dang! Thought she was going down! Started searching for a lifevest and dogging down watertight doors!  Whewwww!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









Can't say I've ever experienced this. Something for a moderator or Jeff to address.


----------



## sambigdeer (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey, Mike;
ROTF-LOL.... Thanks for the chuckle.
Sam


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like a session variable within the forum software is bumping you out.  Do you have cookies enabled on your computer?

(yeah, I am a programmer)


----------



## sambigdeer (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, AJ; I think (pretty sure) that I have cookies enabled.  My OS is Windows XP; maybe you could give me some hints to check for absolutely sure.  Any help would be appreciated.
Sam


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 13, 2007)

I have experienced this problem if typing up a long post, at my whopping 5 words per min


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 14, 2007)

Go to Tools >> Internet Options and then the Privacy tab.  I am set at Medium and have never had a problem here.  What is your browser version?  I am running IE 7 at home.  IE 6 at work and have not had any problems.

Do any of the moderators know how long the session variables are set for?  I believe that 20 minutes is the default.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

All this computer talk is making my brain hurt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Laura ( the little mrs) is the computer guru at  the abode.  If ever a problem, you will here the call of the "Laura, what the hell is going on with the stupid computer now" ring thoughout the house.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How did that face get over Laura's name? .......................... "LAURA..........


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 14, 2007)

I have that problem sometimes and Someone (Dutch I think ) said to check the remember me thing when you sign in and it doesn't happen as much. Stil happens when I search for stuff though.


----------

